# How often do you leave your house?



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

I Try to get out and do something at least twice a week.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I try my hardest to get out at least 4-5 times a week.

I allow myself a couple days to rest and relax, but I know if I stay inside too long, I'll go back to the days where I stayed inside for months at a time.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

About 2 times a week. Usually it's only for the psychiatrist, doctors or to see my grandparents, though.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Weekdays, I go to work / school. This generally keeps me occupied for 10 odd hours each day. Weekends are the problem. I have nowhere to go and I don't like how I feel even after 1 day of staying in (like yesterday).


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

4 times a week with my job and usually most weekends.

I haven't been home in 2 weeks actually, lol. Going back today.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My car hasn't moved since the Friday before last, so it's been 9 days. Plan to go out to eat (have a gift card) and pick up a little bit of food while out. If I didn't need to eat, I'd almost never leave the house.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ill leave my house whenever I need to.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hardly ever


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't left the house for a couple weeks. I could probably go years if I didn't have business outside the house


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my car hasnt moved since friday


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Almost every day because of work. 

If I didn't work I would probably only leave the house twice a week.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

every day. back when i didn't have a summer job i would often go a few days not leaving the house, but now strangely enough on my two days off i just _have_ to get out. even if it's mostly for something pointless, i can't stand staying in my room all day, it drives me crazy.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Once a week, usually, since I'm out of school at the moment. I leave when I have to get groceries. I believe the last time I even ventured outside of my house was, like, last Sunday. I haven't even been using my gym membership lately.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ ditto, I haven't been to the gym in a week. 

I was getting bored of sitting in my apt., so I went to a nearby conservatory and park, very worth it. It was beautiful. It is probably going to be my future study spot.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> every day. back when i didn't have a summer job i would often go a few days not leaving the house, but now strangely enough on my two days off i just _have_ to get out. *even if it's mostly for something pointless, i can't stand staying in my room all day, it drives me crazy*.


ditto to this too.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

2 times a week...SOMETIMES 3, usually no more than that unless I have to for whatever reason.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Every day. Work 6 days a week and either hang out with my friend or go to my mums on my day off. I'm actually not home often anymore.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work 5 days per week so I have to leave. Then I usually leave twice on the weekend. One to go visit my parent's and one day to go to do some major grocery shopping.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I get out to see my counselor once a month, other than that I don't get out much at all.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I probably average 2-3 times per week.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Five or six times a week, unfortunately.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

On average about 3 times a week.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I leave the house everyday at least once, usually twice. I've been down the road of just staying in and it doesn't lead to good things. I need to be around people daily, even if I don't interact with them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

rarely leave my house...unless i need food.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I leave about 4 times a week


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Everyday. I have no choice; I need to earn a living.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Everyday, I work and go to school, I'm bored at home anyway, get cabin fever in like a minute.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

everyday but its mostly out of necessity. mon-fri work, sat-sun walk the dogs, sat groceries, sun-sat gym. other than that i stay at home. such a fun life


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Few times a day at least to walk the dog.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

danielk said:


> I leave the house everyday at least once, usually twice. I've been down the road of just staying in and it doesn't lead to good things.


Same here. I try to leave the house as much as possible.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Every day even on tuesday's my day off from everything i force myself to go out even if it's just to go to the shop or the gym or to my friends house for a few hours playing fifa.
Isolation makes me suicidal so i have to constantly find an excuse to go out just to keep the suicide monster at bay.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Once a day during work days. usually zero times a day for weekends.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

A few times a week. Sometimes I don't go out for a week at all. It depends what I'm doing and my moods.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Every day during work days.
Once in a blue moon during weekends and holidays.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Work and other responsibilities/hobbies force me to go out almost every day.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Every day - I got to work, run, run errands, ride my bike, ride my bike to run short errands. A lot of it is alone activity. I don't mind, though .

I like being out in the sun this time of year!


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Every single day for work or to walk my dog. Other than those reasons probably once every two weeks.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Every single day. Spending too much time alone doesn't agree with me at all. Anxiety increases and my mind starts spinning.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to say everyday.
I try to get fresh air by walking around my neighborhood.
I also go to my Thursday Lightsaber Training group.
If need I go to get food.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

torlin said:


> I also go to my Thursday Lightsaber Training group.


That is NOT a phrase you hear everyday!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

refined_rascal said:


> torlin said:
> 
> 
> > I also go to my Thursday Lightsaber Training group.
> ...


no be hatin' :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

torlin said:


> no be hatin' :lol


 ? :stu


----------

